
GM's [new] dress code is only two words - ebcode
https://work.qz.com/1242801/gms-dress-code-is-only-two-words/
======
mtmail
Since the title is click-bait. The words are "Dress appropriately"

~~~
erikpukinskis
I thought clickbait was when the title leads you to believe one thing, but the
content is actually about something very different? Am I wrong?

~~~
mattpk
Here the title could have easily included the two words "Dress Appropriately",
but forgoes a useful title to entice clicks.

------
likeclockwork
Sounds bad. It's vague but it's not permissive. I'd be afraid they were
changing overt rules for hidden rules.

